# what is you favorite gaming music of all time?



## DJPlace (Aug 11, 2012)

i'll have to say ristar the shooting star it has so many music scores i know by heart. tell the peeps gbatemp what is your fav.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OBrLVqpZoQ
So calming.
So soothing.
Yes


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Bleh >_


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Not really even from the game (I have no idea if it's the game since I am not a big Halo fan) but man when I first heard the song in this trailer, I wanted it!


Spoiler








As for actual video game music, this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX3fjpkFwk


----------



## Heichart (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally got the BBcode right


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty much all sonic the hedgehog soundtracks and supersmashbros soundtracks (since its a mashup of my favorite nintendo songs) 
But my FAVORITE video game song is
Live and Learn from sonic adventure 2.


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OBrLVqpZoQ
> So calming.
> So soothing.
> Yes



I agree



this is MY game this is it this is where the memories start to flow trough my body where I get nostalgic feelings. Tears flowed, years spend, time goes on...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

[yt]o2wP5r4trhs[/yt]

Got many faves tbh but this is the most epic one I could think of


----------



## AmitZ (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll have to go with either:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UGKCvIrF_o

or:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyFcSHHdIQE


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2012)

The entire Nier OST
None of them specifically either, I love 'em all. Emi Evans is a goddess.
It'll always stand out by far as my favorite OST. It added SO much to the game it's ridiculous.

The first of the field music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms2pPepDh1o

Kaine's Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gilH6f2hHk

I could post it all though, it's all fantastic.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 12, 2012)

I've already given my (long) reply at the end of this thread with the same name.

In short, it's Velora's temple from Unreal 1. 



DinohScene said:


> [yt]o2wP5r4trhs[/yt]
> 
> Got many faves tbh but this is the most epic one I could think of


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

Why must you make me choose ONE?? So hard! 

Anyway, after a LOT of thought, I think I'm going to have to go with (at least for today) the Mega Man X series (please don't make me choose a specific one!).


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess mine would be Eternal Recurrence from Hoshizora no Memoria, it was my favorite opening and



Spoiler



[yt]sgn5acYuosI[/yt]



Also this one is great, just so moving in my eyes cause it kinda moves from sad to happy.

[yt]9pWexzNMcv8[/yt]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

is nice.

But I've listed my favorite game music in so many other threads so I won't bother past this.


----------



## Bake (Aug 12, 2012)

Extended cause why the hell not.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Can't decide between Hell March from the Red Alert-series, the music from TWEWY (the original Japanese music) and Sanctuary, Dearly Beloved or Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> Can't decide between Hell March from the Red Alert-series, the music from TWEWY (the original Japanese music) and Sanctuary, Dearly Beloved or Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts.



Hell March is the correct answer. It's thoroughly bad ass while the rest is weaboo.

Although Hell March plays for the intro of the game which has Japan fighting Russia. So it's still kinda kawaii~


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2012)

There's a lot of them and I don't have a finite list, and no "of all time".
I'm listening mostly only games OST so it's dependent of my mood, sometime I listen to the same OST in loops for many days, and then I get weary/tired of it and find another "favorite" to listen to.

I like Frozen's choices 
I'll add "mint" to the list of Tales of Phantasia OST.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLtK7cNld20


and the church theme, played on organ.


I like also Chrono Cross's _Radical Dreamers_, and Legend of Mana's _Song of Mana_, Romancing SaGa's _Minstrel song_.

I'm currently loving both of the Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2 ending themes
I prefer the second one (less repetitive).


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPwDrsTjNns



These albums come back regularly on my playlist:
- Orchestral Game Concert 1 to 5 (but not the 2nd, which I like less)
- Final Fantasy : FF3 Eternal Legend of the wind, FF4 Celtic moon, FF6 Grand Finale, FF Vocal (both)
- Metroid Sound in Action (the 4 first orchestral tracks)
- Rhapsody (Marle's kingdom)
- Seiken Densetsu : Secret of Mana 2+, sword of mana
- Shadow Hearts - NDE
- Suikoden II Orrizonte
- Valkyrie Profile Arranged

That's only the one which I listen often, there are lot more I listen from time to time. (terranigma, mother, xeno, ys, Zoe, bof, actraiser, castelviania, chrono, too many to list, etc.)


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 12, 2012)

i already posted my fav. songs in another thread.


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 12, 2012)

from what i listen to on itunes, it's mainly sonic megadrive music for me (sonic 1-3) i never grow tired of it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Beertje111 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't decide between Hell March from the Red Alert-series, the music from TWEWY (the original Japanese music) and Sanctuary, Dearly Beloved or Simple and Clean from Kingdom Hearts.
> ...



Why should game music HAVE to be badass? It was just about what music from games you liked most. True Hell March is awesome, because it's so badass, but once in a while it's ok to like 'softer' music.
By the way I'm a metalfan so I listen to tons of badass-music, so a soft song is refreshing sometimes.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Beertje111 said:
> ...



Probably shouldn't take Guild seriously. He's a xenophobe so things like TWEWY scare the shit out of him.
Plus he only likes games where he can be a generic badass doing generic badass things in the same generic badass way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MhxyZFUxnc


I'm sad no one has mentioned Persona 3 yet. Very unique soundtrack.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Probably shouldn't take Guild seriously. He's a xenophobe so things like TWEWY scare the shit out of him.
> Plus he only likes games where he can be a generic badass doing generic badass things in the same generic badass way.



Isn't Red Alert 3 like the absolute opposite of generic and xenophobic?


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Probably shouldn't take Guild seriously. He's a xenophobe so things like TWEWY scare the shit out of him.
> Plus he only likes games where he can be a generic badass doing generic badass things in the same generic badass way.



Yeah I kind of got that from his previous posts I've read.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Humor is lost on GBAtemp members.

emigre save me.


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Humor is lost on GBAtemp members.
> 
> emigre save me.


Maybe we just don't get your humor sometimes, sorry.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 12, 2012)

all you can post all of your fav music i just felt like posting one to be fair





xwatchmanx said:


> Why must you make me choose ONE?? So hard!
> 
> Anyway, after a LOT of thought, I think I'm going to have to go with (at least for today) the Mega Man X series (please don't make me choose a specific one!).



i guess you can  post any type of game musics you want more then (i don't know why i said that...) but i'll post one more in a bit.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 12, 2012)

If I'd only have to choose one. Then I'd got with Final Fantasy 6. It's definatly one of the best soundtracks out there.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh1hDvrLwDQ


----------



## T-hug (Aug 12, 2012)

Sure I've answered the same thread as this before !?
Anyway it's the overworld music from Terranigma followed by To Zanarkand from FFX.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2012)

Overworld or underworld?
Overworld looks like jumbe/Africa/Samba music.
Underworld is more mystic/ruins/destruction.

I prefer underworld.


PS: Thug, welcome back!
I didn't notice that you were back until today.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ocarina of Time title ! I love Zelda's lullaby too


----------



## Issac (Aug 12, 2012)

Answered this countless times before. And since it's so hard to choose just one favourite music of all time... I'm saying my favourite in-game atmospheric soundtrack. And that has to be Silent hill series. (or silent hill 2 if just ONE game).
So not music to listen to just like it is, but fits the game.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 12, 2012)

there was a thread like this before? since when i'm just wondering.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 12, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> there was a thread like this before? since when i'm just wondering.



There's been like...7 of these topics.
It just gets remade every month or two.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll just list my favourites:





Spoiler: Guild Wars





Jeremy Soule is one of the greatest video game composers ever IMO. These sound track send so many chills down my spine. The only other sound track to do that was the Lord of the Rings sound track. These are the core campaigns, but there are many more.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUe64FtLs3U[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LtSMlkBAFE&feature=share&list=PLC49B092999556CD8[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sANPBRr1Jxs&list=PLC49B092999556CD8&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/youtube]

This will be the only time you'll every hear me profess love for Guild McCommunist because he used to like this game just as much as I.





Spoiler: Dark Cloud 2




Here's the opening. Its the only opening I've ever watched every time as I load up the game.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgUhYFkVdSY&feature=BFa&list=PLBB7546757B3632A4[/youtube]





Spoiler: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time





There's nothing like Zelda's Hyrule Field.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm_xuXR2DcA[/youtube]





Spoiler: Elder Scrolls: IV/V




More Jeremy Soule. Its no wonder why I love the ES sound tracks too. Its so reminiscent of Guild Wars that it invites me to chill with the wings of fate.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--mW6Qi9gIU&feature=BFa&list=PL13AC1EFD18163F4E[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVVXNDv8rY0[/youtube]
This is the national anthem of gamers of all walks of life to me.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 12, 2012)

If I have to choose just one (which is very hard between those three) I think I would go with:


Spoiler: Anu Orta Veniya - Panzer Dragoon Orta






Imo a Master piece of a song!

Runner ups:


Spoiler: Prologue-To the ancient Land - SotC









Spoiler: Sedge Tree - Shenmue










jalaneme said:


> from what i listen to on itunes, it's mainly sonic megadrive music for me (sonic 1-3) i never grow tired of it.


Definitely great OSTs! But S&K with especially "Flying Battery" is amazing as well!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2012)

fav soundtrack would have to be the oldies on the radio in Fallout 3.  Those songs perfectly fit wandering the wasteland, regardless of how many times you hear them over a 40-70 hour playthrough.

as far as music in advertising...
Not really a Gears of War fan, but I thought it was pretty awesome of them to use Mazzy Star's "Into Dust" for the GoW3 ads.


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCOnHRiYMC0


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2012)

Snake? Snake?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiPon8lr48U


----------



## T-hug (Aug 12, 2012)

Cyan said:


> Overworld or underworld?
> Overworld looks like jumbe/Africa/Samba music.
> Underworld is more mystic/ruins/destruction.
> 
> ...





Hi m8 thanks! Been back about a month now but not so much time to post!
I meant the underworld yes (not world map): this one:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUcgzsgw40M[/youtube]

It just fits so well as you go to new areas as each area has a very different theme and as you go to search for the next place to explore from the underwolrd map and this track kicks in it is just epic!

Anyone that has not played this game and likes the genre should check it out it's a classic and the cart is rare and pricey!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 12, 2012)

Meh I don't know the best, never though about it that way since a lot of games have good music and it would take me hours and hours to decide on the "best".
So I just post 2 games xD (rules are meant to be broken)

[yt]oJYyUGYW95o[/yt]

and then:

[yt]Z8xNcTR4BtA[/yt]


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> SNIP


I see your "Meaning of Birth" and raise you a "Fury Sparks"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wahtkLPxOXA


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 12, 2012)

Paarish said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > SNIP
> ...



Ah the battle against Flynn


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__uWvBsbVIA&feature=player_embedded
I want to play this game so bad, based on OST alone.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 15, 2013)

It has to be Motoi Sakuraba....
but I can't decide for an specific game. I guess, it's between Valkyrie Profile 2 Silmeria and the first two Golden Sun games. It depends on the mood.... Silmeria is a lot darker and complex, while Golden Sun is the most epic OST I've listened yet.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 15, 2013)

not my fave really , but the one that always sticks in my head , lasting memory

STREETS OF RAGE.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 15, 2013)

Assassin's creed also has some great music
City of Rome
Tour of Venice etc.

FF is one my best so i can't really decide which from among them

Apotheosis - Journey


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, so many...

I really enjoy most Castlevania music, 'Belmont's Theme' and 'Bloody Tears', in particular. The first level music from 'Journey to Silius' (NES) is fantastic, and the music bits from the earlier Tomb Raider games was often lovely.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 15, 2013)

The Silent Hill series though if I had to pick just one I'd go with Silent Hill 2.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Most definitely "Calling" from TWEWY.

Really enjoyed the most of TWEWY ost's, they complimented the game perfectly.


----------



## DigitalJosee (Jan 15, 2013)

Ending Portal 2 music:


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 15, 2013)

Its so beautiful.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 15, 2013)

i need to teach some of touhou to all of you


Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler









Spoiler








just one more


Spoiler








and as you may guess, i love marisa.


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 18, 2013)

Song of Storms, no contest. I don't see any other songs conjuring winds violent enough to piss off a record playing midget in a windmill.

Shut up and Jam Gaiden is a close second.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything from Terranigma.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 18, 2013)

Sakitoshi said:


> i need to teach some of touhou to all of you


you dont need to teach me 


Spoiler


----------



## Chary (Jan 18, 2013)

Ohh, man. There's so many choices. I'd have to say City Escape, from Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 18, 2013)

super castlevania IV
Axelay
Megaman II


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 18, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> *snip*


almost forgot about disgaea, good choice, i like this song:


Spoiler


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 18, 2013)

I posted when the thread was new, but I am going to add some games that I enjoyed all of the music in the game
But before I become unfair to the rest of the list, Yoshi's Island wins, there now that that's out of the way, here's the rest.

The World Ends with You: I really loved the soundtrack to that game, all of the songs were just amazing. It was that soundtrack that kept me returning to that game.
Pokemon R/S/E: They were great upgrades to the games and a great upgrade to the music.
Shin Megami Tensei - Devil Survivor: The music just worked perfectly with the game and set the mood perfectly
Persona 4: Persona 4
Halo: As I said before not a big fan of the games, but the music in the first game was quite amazing.
Persona 3: Not my favorite Persona, but the music was good.


----------



## pasc (Jan 18, 2013)

mmbn and gyakuten saiban tracks ? (man capcom knows how to throw tunes)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Jan 18, 2013)

Zelda & Sonic Adventure music & themes.


----------

